# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  @@@gud quotes@@@

## Deepika

Success is not the key to happiness. Happiness is the key to success. If you love what you are doing, you will be successful. --Albert Schweitzer 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you go to work on your goals, your goals will go to work on you. If you go to work on your plan, your plan will go to work on you. Whatever good things we build end up building us. --Jim Rohn 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------If you envy successful people, you create a negative force field of attraction that repels you from ever doing the things that you need to do to be successful. If you admire successful people, you create a positive force field of attraction that draws you toward becoming more and more like the kinds of people that you want to be like. --Brian Tracy 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Every evening, write down the six most important things that you must do the next day. Then while you sleep your subconscious will work on the best ways for you to accomplish them. Your next day will go much more smoothly. --Tom Hopkins 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
To attract attractive people, you must be attractive. To attract powerful people, you must be powerful. To attract committed people, you must be committed. Instead of going to work on them, you go to work on yourself. If you become, you can attract. --Jim Rohn 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe for success: Study while others are sleeping; work while others are loafing; prepare while others are playing; and dream while others are wishing. --William A. Ward 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The dictionary is the only place where success comes before work. --Unknown
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The road to success is always under construction. --Unknown 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listen a hundred times, Ponder a thousand times, Speak once!" --Unknown

----------


## Ash

ahan.. nice!

----------


## sneha

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Deepika

4 appreciating it

----------


## Tanha

ahaam.. nice Qoutes.. 
Thanks 4 shairing here.. :Smile:

----------


## waffa

very nice depp keep it up gr8 work

----------


## Tanha

:Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

All quotation were nice 
I liked all of the Unknown's Quotes.
Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## abstemiouspoet

always appreciated good quotes

----------


## vishal_life27

nice

----------


## glimmering_candle

hmmm nice quotes but i hv seen 'em b4!

----------

